# Gregg Allman - Stephen Colbert



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Stephen Colbert - "You were married to Cher. Correct?
Gregg Allman - "She was married to me."

Colbert - "When your band went on your plane for the first time - your 720 - It was written out on the bar in cocaine, 'Welcome Allman Brothers' "!
Gregg Allman - "The 'brothers' was abbreviated." :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

^ Funny stuff -- sorry I missed it. Anyone know where I can pick up reruns?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/415286/june-13-2012/gregg-allman


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/415286/june-13-2012/gregg-allman


Thanks for the link -- looks and sounds like Allman (all man) has had a few too many snorts in his life.


> Stephen Colbert - "You were married to Cher. Correct?
> Gregg Allman - "She was married to me."


That exchange reminded of an episode of 'Two and a Half Men' when Steven Tyler appeared as a guest. At one point, a star-struck 'Alan' gushed, "I'm a huge fan...I lost my virginity to you.", to which Tyler replied, "Ya know, there's a lot of the '70s I don't remember."


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

:lol:


----------

